# ακροβατώ



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I will like to know the meaning of this verb in these two contexts:
Ακροβατώ στους δρόμους για να ψάχνω τη κοπέλα μου, γιατί έχω πολύ καιρό να τη δω.
Η Ελλάδα ακροβατεί στην κορυφή του Ολύμπου λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης.

Φιλικά
Κάρλος από την Ισπανία


----------



## Perseas

Hello Carlitos,

 «ακροβατώ» metaphorically means:
a)act in a risky way
b)try to balance between 2 things/situations

The meaning of «ακροβατώ» is not very clear in the 1st example. Does it mean that he drives e.g. a motorbike in a risky way? 
As for the 2nd: "Greece is in danger and tries to balance (like being on top of Olympus) because of the financial crisis".(Is it btw a translation from a non-Greek article?)


----------



## CarlitosMS

A little bit more context:
Ακροβατώ στους σκοτεινούς δρόμους για να ψάξω να δω τη κοπέλα μου, γιατί έχω πολύ καιρό να τη δω και δεν ξέρω τίποτα για εκείνη.


----------



## Perseas

Possibly this sentence denotes his emotional, psychic balance that has been disturbed by the absence of his girlfriend.


----------



## Andrious

CarlitosMS said:


> Ακροβατώ στους σκοτεινούς δρόμους για να ψάξω να δω τη κοπέλα μου, γιατί έχω πολύ καιρό να τη δω και δεν ξέρω τίποτα για εκείνη.



There's something with this sentence. As Perseas asked, is this a translation from a non-Greek article? If yes, give us the original sentence so we can figure out what the writer means.


----------



## CarlitosMS

More context:
Κάθε νύχτα που χορεύω
Σε σκιές και σε σκοτάδια ακροβατώ
Μες στα αστέρια σε γυρεύω
Και στη μουσική του δρόμου σε ζητώ
(Χωρίς σκοπό, Χρήστος Κάλλοου)


----------



## Andrious

Well, it's a song. Sometimes the lyrics don't mean something special and they're used in order to rhyme. The meaning of the above is that one person is in love and misses/seeks the person he/she loves especially at nights, between shadows, stars, the dark etc.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Andrious said:


> Well, it's a song. Sometimes the lyrics don't mean something special and they're used in order to rhyme. The meaning of the above is that one person is in love and misses/seeks the person he/she loves especially at nights, between shadows, stars, the dark etc.



So "ακροβατώ" means in this case "walk a tightrope"?


----------



## Andrious

Maybe. We really don't know what exactly this person is going through.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Does "ακροβατώ" mean "wander" in this context?


----------



## dmtrs

"Ακροβατώ" literally means "I walk on the edge". This should give you an idea of how it can be used metaphorically (in a song, for example) to imply the emotional status someone's in.


----------

